# Two males breeding?



## kthxbi (Jan 27, 2007)

My new platy I just got I noticed it was a male- I think. I also had a swordtail in that tank, and another FEMALE? platy. The swordtail is obviously male, but I'm not to sure on the platy. He has been following the platy and occasionaly wrapping his tail around [him/her]. What do you all think about this? Can you tell me a way to figure out if they are male or female? And if they are both male- what's going on?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Look at the sticky at the top of this page for sexing livebearers. If you platy is a female and you don't have a female swordtail, your male sword will breed your platy since they are the same genus and he doesn't have his own species available.
Tony


----------



## rajeshkhilari (Sep 8, 2007)

*Same sex molly mating*

Don't know about Swordtail and platy male mating. But 2 molly males surely mate. After they are done with sperm injection in the femle body, they totally start ignoring the molly females and mate with eachother for a long time. If one male doesn't give in, they the bossier male subdues the other into compyling.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh really?
Hmm.. I somehow missed that in my 35 years of molly breeding. Maybe yours are just gay or something.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

lol TOS. i have never heard of two males trying to mate. let alone actualy doing it.


----------



## platydude (Sep 8, 2007)

do you guys know how to get my platties to breed
they are 3 tri colors 2 female 1 male


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just add water, pretty much.
If you keep your platies under suitable conditions for health, then they'll breed all the time.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh really?
> Hmm.. I somehow missed that in my 35 years of molly breeding. Maybe yours are just gay or something.


There's no need to be rude. There are gay guppies, I know that for sure. My males chase each other all the time, certainly with the intention to mate.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They chase each other to work out aggression. With no females, they will establish a pecking order even with only 2. They usually spend most of their energy trying to mate with females and attacking males to show their dominance. Not to mate with another male.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Pfft... Gay guppies?? *chokes on burrito That cracked me up..... 

Thats new to me... do they actually make BABIES, then? Or do they just... mate for the fun of it?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

^^^^ Males can not have babies unless they change there sex to females (protandry) which I think most reef fish do. I don't know about freshwater fish though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

male fish, just like in other animals, can not make babies. they need a female. 

i have never seen a male try to mate with a male. at least not in fish. i have seen males chace each other, but only to show dominence, never to mate.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

On the other hand, two female cichlids will often mate, laying oodles of infertile eggs. This can be a big problem sometimes, especially in those species you can't tell apart sexually, so you don't know if you have two females or if something else is wrong.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh boy..breeding these firemouths is going to be harder than i thought :O 
And yes, my male guppies will chase each other around with their gonopodiums up and everything. It's really bizarre.


----------

